# BluRay+DVD Player Recommendation



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

Gentlemen, please advice a brand and model for a budget BluRay+DVD Player (~ $200). This is for a friend, her DVD player just die. I’ve never look into BR player so I have no idea between good and bad. Thanks in advance.
Kevin


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

The new Sony BD line has a very nice mid-level BD player at $200 with all sorts of bells and whistles, if that's your thing. iPhone control, Netflix streaming, and even 3d capability


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Oppo BDP-80*



Tigerkn said:


> Gentlemen, please advice a brand and model for a budget BluRay+DVD Player (~ $200). This is for a friend, her DVD player just die. I’ve never look into BR player so I have no idea between good and bad. Thanks in advance.
> Kevin


*Oppo BDP-80*
$289
Link
TCA thread on BDP-80
AVS thread on BDP-80 

Cheaper version of the very well reviewed BDP-83.
Great build quality, customer support, FW updates.

I just ordered a BDP-80 for the kids playroom to allow DVD and BR playback. It is replacing an old/dead DVD player.

Otherwise, Panasonic 60 or 80 -- many discounts on them.
I would stay away from Samsung.

Mike


----------



## Tigerkn (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Madpoet and Mike!


----------

